# Pegged tenon help



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey all. Silly question time. 

I'm really trying to find more info and examples on a through tenon with a pin or peg installed. I've googled 4 or 5 different names for it but I'm only coming up with a couple each time. 

What is this joint called? I'm wanting to use it on legs for a coffee table I'm building. Any special tricks or techniques? How strong is that type of tenon?

Thanks!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Pegged, would be through the joint.

Wedged, would be on the far end of a through tenon. :smile:


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's a website that shows the different M & T joints. Pegged, and wedged are both shown.

The only special technique I've seen is on the pegged, you will want to elongate the holes in the tenon to allow for movement. In other words, drill through for your pegs, pull the joint apart and them ream the holes in the tenon only a bit, prior to final assembiy.

http://jawoodworking.com/mortise-tenon-jointery/


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

*Excellent!*

Awesome. Thanks much guys! Wedged is exactly what I was looking for, but just was drawing a blank. 

Had all 3 kids at home today cooped up out of the rain. No wonder my brain is mush. :blink::laughing:


----------

